# ED's ART at WORK



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

After over a week of seasoning, I finally got to load my wonderful Humidor from ED.
Before I start


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

The Loading Proccess


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## CIGAR4TSZ (Jan 12, 2010)

Very nice set up looks even better loaded , nice bead trays where did you get them?


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

My Special Occasions









The WHOLE STASH


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

Size Perspective. My Travel, and a 50 counter (now for flavor sticks)









There she is

Thank YOU ED for such a wonderful box. It will be in my family for many many years.
As soon as I can get the confidence for the slope,, I think my box will be complete.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow that kicks a$$!


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

CIGAR4TSZ said:


> Very nice set up looks even better loaded , nice bead trays where did you get them?


They are Art Bead trays from Hobby Lobby. 8 of them for 3 bucks.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Great looking Humi you've got there Dave. Just be scared when you fill this thing up and you need to buy it's twin.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Just Beautiful Dave, Ed's the Man for woodworking.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Now that's a nice piece of art for a humi, way to go sir!! :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Once again another fine piece of furniture from Ed. 

What the hell are those sticks wrapped in white? Never seen them before.:twitch:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice display and some sweet products as much---Warren I think they would be the Fonseca blend wrapped in tissue or an El Rey Del Mundo----ROLMAO


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Looks really good filled up Dave. Nicely done Ed. Always love seeing these works of art filled with sticks.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Lovely! 
good size too!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

She a beautiful Monster humi !!

must be like trying to fill a black hole !!


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

Impressive!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Vey nice looking humi Dave!
and huge!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

What are the dimensions of it???

Took you a week to season it. I am wondering how long mine will take


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Simply fantastic, Dave. Really nice.


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Once again another fine piece of furniture from Ed.
> 
> What the hell are those sticks wrapped in white? Never seen them before.:twitch:


My everyday Smoke. Read Review here.
El-Rey-del-Mundo-Hon-Robusto-Suprema-M-Cigar-Reviews-P1 | El-Rey-del-Mundo-Hon | Cigar | Cigar-Reviews


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

Coop D said:


> What are the dimensions of it???
> 
> Took you a week to season it. I am wondering how long mine will take


 
It is a monster
Dims 27"x14"x11"
It weighs 43#


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Mine is 32 x 13 x 10 so I hope my dresser can hold it if yours is 43lbs!!!!

Thinking a little over a week for seasoning would be a good guesstimation


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow! I just love to see the "in use" pictures! 
Folks, that thing is huge and far from a Desk Top....
I'm glad you like her, Dave!


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Very impressive. I love cigar pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

WaxingMoon said:


> Wow! I just love to see the "in use" pictures!
> Folks, that thing is huge and far from a Desk Top....
> I'm glad you like her, Dave!


I don't know Ed, I reckon this beauty would make a great desktop humi.........

..........You would just need a bloody big desk or be a giant (JD and Turk come to mind doing giant doctor for some reason?!...strange day at work, I may need to lay down). :suspicious:


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

haha.. JD and Turk. lol..

certainly one beautiful box. I am thinking more and more i may have to get in line for one of these fine pieces one day. Just gotta start savin i guess. haha.


----------



## Christ (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow, that is a very nice humidor. It's huge!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Go big or go home!!!!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

That is incredible. My recent pick-up is roughly that size, the bright colors are amazing on yours.


----------



## billbo777 (Mar 19, 2010)

Very, very nice.


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

Looks Awsome with your cigars in it. Cool !!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Great pic, Great humi, Great Gar's, Dave !!! :clap2:

Now you,ve got to feed that Beast !!! :SM


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Very nice. How about a Scarlet and Gray block O.


----------



## maker (Mar 23, 2010)

Awesome set up!


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Beautiful Humi and collection! I want to be like you when I grow up. Any guesstimation on the capacity?


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for all of the compliments. It is truly a piece of work that will be in my family for many many years. I think it would hold about 500.


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

Sweet humi, man I want one!! Fraid it'll be some time before I can afford a beautiful piece of work like that from Ed.


----------



## IanLudwig (Apr 6, 2010)

Amazing work.


----------

